# Tesla Roadster Wheel and Tire Guide



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

To all potential 2020 Tesla Roadster owners, we started a wheel and tire guide!

Since the 2020 Tesla Roadster has not been released, this is a guide based on information to the best of our knowledge. The information in this guide is based on photos, insider data, and sightings of the Tesla Roadster prototypes.

The 2020 Tesla Roadster Wheel and Tire Guide


----------

